# No Creature Stirring... My darker take on Christmas... (official demo)



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 4, 2021)

*UPDATE: It's now an official demo for the brand new
**Soundiron's Winterbells library** !! *
​





Of course the title of my track is a reference to the very famous anonymous poem _A Visit from St. Nicholas_ a.k.a. _*'Twas the Night Before Christmas* _attributed to C.C. Moore in the first half of the the 19th century:




​Maybe this _apparently _innocent, even charming, Christmas tale has, like most Grimm Brothers' stories have, a _much darker _side?
​*Why *_*exactly *_is it that "no creature was stirring?", dare I ask... Were they all sleeping, as children are always being told, or maybe because something more sinister was going on in that house on Christmas Eve...

Remember, bells can announce joyous events, festivities, even coronations...but they can also announce death and be harbingers of wars as Hemingway told us.

So I ask you again... What do _you _think was _really _happening late at night in this dark, unlit house, nested deeply in the cold, dense forest, on Christmas Eve? Who was that strange man entering surreptitiously through the chimney and what was he planning to do to the inhabitants?

Keep all of this in mind my friends as you listen to... _*No Creature Stirring*_


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 4, 2021)

🎶❤️🎶
@Tatiana Gordeeva 
Wow! That’s gorgeous 😘


----------



## wst3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Brilliant! And clever!

And just a tiny bit twisted<G>.


----------



## cuttime (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow. Impressive! Is there microtuning at work here? Reminds me of Wendy Carlos' "Beauty in the Beast" (high praise here!).

Could this be the result of the Dyatlov Pass Incident?


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 4, 2021)

I get a subtle (yet compelling) whiff of Mussorgsky--perhaps the dark, unlit house was "Karevo," the maestro's ancestral estate. Your use of the bells/chimes at the beginning imparts a mysterious, foreboding--yet unresolved--tension.
Expertly imagined and crafted, Tatiana


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello everyone! Thank you to all who listened so far! Much appreciated! ❤️

I created this track as, again this year, Christmas is a bit darker than usual so I decided to inspire myself from the prevailing mood and try to make the most of it. 

Someone has asked me what is the ending part of the piece that sounds so familiar. It is of course my version of what is known here (and elsewhere) as _Carol of the Bells. _It is my darker twisted version that I named C_rawl of the Baells. _ And some of you might also be surprised to learn that this familar melody is based on a very old Ukrainian chant entitled _Shchedryk_.

@kgdrum : Thanks Kenny! Glad you like it! ❤️

@wst3 : Thanks Bill! Twisted it is, in many ways! 

@cuttime : You're right! Some bells are out of standard tuning on purpose. More disturbing this way, don't you think?  Thanks for the reference to W. Carlos. Very flattering! 

@Double Helix : Thank you so much, for everything!  Nice analysis and deep connections made!


----------



## jamie8 (Dec 4, 2021)

Brilliant!!! Tim burtonesque!!!


----------



## Bollen (Dec 4, 2021)

You're incapable of disappoint ain't ya?


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 5, 2021)

Heh. Very nice. I definitely get Rare Exports Inc safety instructions vibes - probably not a reference you had in mind, but this would really be a lot more fitting and less generic than the music that had.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

jamie8 said:


> Brilliant!!! Tim burtonesque!!!


Thank you so much! A great compliment! ❤️ 

A friend of mine described it as "Elfmanesque" (but I guess that's all the same) and compared it to my other track entitled "_*The Legend of Edward Bottlehands*_" that some here might remember as the day when I was lost and found.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

Bollen said:


> You're incapable of disappoint ain't ya?


Oh @Bollen, how I wish this was true!  But, as you well know, although I try my best not to disappoint, I'm always afraid I might. 

Thank you so much for listening and for your kind comment! This is high praise indeed from a man not easily impressed. ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Heh. Very nice. I definitely get *Rare Exports Inc* safety instructions vibes - probably not a reference you had in mind, but this would really be a lot more fitting and less generic than the music that had.


Thanks, I guess...  I must confess that I had to google what was this "Rare Exports Inc" reference all about...

Then I found out that it was a Finnish movie, an horror-comedy set in Lapland!?!?

Ok...I guess... 

Then I found that it had "*male frontal nudity*" in it!!  Intriguing to say the least... 

Then I saw the poster for the movie !!!!




Spoiler: Open at your own risk! Keep children away if you do!












Then I understood what you meant... My track and the movie BOTH deserve _at least_ the warning:





​All kidding aside, thanks @DSmolken for listening and commenting my track! Much appreciated! ❤️


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 5, 2021)

Heh, yeah, the two original shorts made a few years before the movie are very much the sort of "the dark and horrifying truth behind Christmas traditions" vibe you have going here, and the safety instructions one even has sorta-Christmasy sorta-creepy music with bells, though like I said just plain generic.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 5, 2021)

Rare Exports is wonderful, reminds me I need to rewatch it this year! Very campy but if you are into that kind of thing it's the perfect Christmas horror movie.

Loved the piece @Tatiana Gordeeva, I was picking up some JW Harry Potter vibes myself, but I have a very strong association between minor glockenspiel-esque arpeggios and Harry Potter... Seen it too many times I guess 😂 What did you do to detune individual bells? Kontakt scripting?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> ...the sort of "the dark and horrifying truth behind Christmas traditions" vibe you have going here...


Yeah, that's the kind of vibe I like... A bit on the side of _uncomfortable_.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Loved the piece @Tatiana Gordeeva, I was picking up some JW Harry Potter vibes myself, but I have a very strong association between minor glockenspiel-esque arpeggios and Harry Potter... Seen it too many times I guess 😂 What did you do to detune individual bells? Kontakt scripting?


Thank you so much for listening and commenting @tpoots ! ❤️

About your question, I'm afraid that it will have to remain my trade secret for the time being, BUT soon all will revealed! 

In the meantime may I refer you to the full text of Dr Rossing's paper about bells now available here, or one of his many books about the physics of musical instruments, for some background information that you might find useful and even entertaining.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, I see many new listeners! Many thanks to you all for stopping by! ❤️

I'm in the studio right now, putting some finishing touches to another new track that should be available tonight. This one will celebrate the _lighter_ side of Christmas! My version of Yin-Yang if you want.  Stay tuned!...



​


----------



## Cass Hansen (Dec 5, 2021)

Tatianna, this piece is as brilliant as the Christmas tree I just finished putting up. All I can say is that a whole lot of Angels (hopefully not demonic ones) will be getting their wings after playing this and they’ll love you for it. (In reference of course to “It’s a Wonderful Life.”

In my younger days, I was the head carillonneur at my university. The tower was 100 feet tall and climbing up there each day was a feat! It even had a shower at the top because after playing you were one sweaty mess. The carillon had 48 bells, the largest weighed 2 ½ tons. The instrument and bells were Taylor made and installed around 1890 as I recall. Anyway, it was a lot of fun composing pieces for it since the minor third overtone was almost as prominent as the fundamental tone. Lots of diminished chords peppered the compositions! Good times they were!

Here’s a variant to said poem that just popped into my head:

Twas the eve afore Christmas, in dark nooks of the house,
All creatures were stirring in the fashion of Faust.


And no, I haven’t touched the alcohol this time, otherwise you would of gotten the whole poem that way. Lucky You!

Just felt I had to CHIME in and say your rendering was clear as a bell and that you are a dead ringer for the scariest slice of music found on this forum this Christmas season. Obviously you like your Christmas music cooked al Dante!

Cass


----------



## Sonja (Dec 5, 2021)

I loved the descending chime at the end-


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

Cass Hansen said:


> Tatiana, this piece is as brilliant as the Christmas tree I just finished putting up. All I can say is that a whole lot of Angels (hopefully not demonic ones) will be getting their wings after playing this and they’ll love you for it. (In reference of course to “It’s a Wonderful Life.”


Thank you Cass! Anyone having such a wonderful friend as you is immediately richer! ❤️


Cass Hansen said:


> In my younger days, I was the head carillonneur at my university. The tower was 100 feet tall and climbing up there each day was a feat! It even had a shower at the top because after playing you were one sweaty mess. The carillon had 48 bells, the largest weighed 2 ½ tons. The instrument and bells were Taylor made and installed around 1890 as I recall. Anyway, it was a lot of fun composing pieces for it since the minor third overtone was almost as prominent as the fundamental tone. Lots of diminished chords peppered the compositions! Good times they were!


Head carilloneur! Wow! It's so cool! Sometimes my head resonates more than it reasons but I guess it's a different thing altogether... 


Cass Hansen said:


> Here’s a variant to said poem that just popped into my head:
> 
> Twas the eve afore Christmas, in dark nooks of the house,
> All creatures were stirring in the fashion of Faust.
> ...


But Cass, I'd love to read the rest of your poem. It begins zvonderfully and strikes me as being very appealing! It really resonates with me and I vibrate in anticipation of reading more and being suspended to your every word! Please don't leave me hanging there, dangling with unfulfilled expectations! Please pour yourself a glass of whiskey, maybe a nice bourdon_, _and toll me more... 


Cass Hansen said:


> Just felt I had to CHIME in and say your rendering was clear as a bell and that you are a dead ringer for the scariest slice of music found on this forum this Christmas season. Obviously you like your Christmas music cooked al Dante!
> 
> Cass


Cass, it's always a pleasure to read your clever prose. You strike me as a very chiming person! Please drop by as often as possible and THANK YOU for listening and leaving such wonderfully witty comments! Much appreciated! Best , Tatiana ❤️


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2021)

Love the dark creepy stuff. Great job!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

Sonja said:


> I loved the descending chime at the end-


Thanks! My husband suggested it to add an even darker, unstable mood as the piece ends. Thank you for listening and your comments are always appreciated Sonja! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Love the dark creepy stuff. Great job!


Thank you so much José! I guess I had it in me this year and had to let it out. Therapeutic!  My next piece will be more... joyous!


----------



## Tralen (Dec 5, 2021)

Beautiful, Tatiana!


----------



## Tralen (Dec 5, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you so much José! I guess I had it in me this year and had to let it out. Therapeutic!  My next piece will be more... joyous!


Hey, this piece was already a joy to listen.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

Again a huge thank you to the new people vwho took the time to come and listen! Very kind of you! ❤️

@Tralen : thank you so much for your nice words! I'm actively working on the next piece. Maybe I will have something later tonight...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Brilliant! All the way through I was thinking of this film, Coraline: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0327597/ which is, as someone else said, quite Tim Burtonesque too. You have such a range of composing skills, it's incredible (and intimidating). What sound sources were used in this? I feel like I can hear the timbre of Pigments a lot (that special stereo 3d sound it embues upon everything).


First, thank you for your very nice words! The tech side of composing did not come very naturally to me. I used to compose on paper and deal directly with the conductor or musicians themselves. To be able to convert to work in the box I had a lot of help in-house and learned by trial and error too. Still doing so, every day. 

I used mainly one library for all the bells sounds. I cannot reveal which one yet, but soon. Otoh I can confirm that I didn’t use Pigments in that piece. What you do hear (good ears!) is a mixing trick to spatialize the sound of certain instruments.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 5, 2021)

Once again well done Tatiana thanks for sharing


----------



## Peter Williams (Dec 6, 2021)

I really enjoyed this, especially the spoof of Carol of the Bells and the Nutcracker-like choir. So many high pitched bells could have described the Christmas tree falling on the cat. Great stuff!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes... I can clearly see Ebenezer Bezos, X-mas morning, snaking out of bed, crawling on all fours, making the 60-second trek through his sock closet, clawing at his Fire Tablet, checking his non-Singapore Personal accounts, knotted fingers crossed that he didn't pass the 13.3 Billion USD mark that would entail his paying any Benjamin's to Uncle and his minions. Fade to black... the only sound, the faint, scratchy, withered croak of a satisfied dusty soul.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 6, 2021)

This is (again) no less than *terrific* Tatiana. I’m afraid I’m running out of adjectives to praise you…


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow!! Barely crawled out of bed after a long night in the studio...

Coming to this thread is like opening presents on Christmas morning!


*THANK YOU ALL* for listening and commenting!!!
❤️ ❤️ ❤️​
Let me grab a coffee and reply to each and everyone of you... Wow, so cool!...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

OK, I'm back with a nice cup of strong dark coffee.  

First, again, many thanks to everyone for listening and leaving comments. It's very heart warming! ❤️

The reason why I was working late in the studio is that I was putting the finishing touch to another, much lighter, happier Christmas track, an adaptation of a Russian traditional song _very _close to my heart. It is, if you want, the other Yin-Yang side of the present one.  It should be out later today. Stay tuned...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

Gerald said:


> Once again well done Tatiana thanks for sharing


Thank you very much Gérald! ❤️ You know how much I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

Peter Williams said:


> I really enjoyed this, especially the spoof of Carol of the Bells and the Nutcracker-like choir. So many high pitched bells could have described the Christmas tree falling on the cat. Great stuff!


Thank you Peter! ❤️ Glad you liked the "Crawl of the Baells"


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Yes... I can clearly see Ebenezer Bezos, X-mas morning, snaking out of bed, crawling on all fours, making the 60-second trek through his sock closet, clawing at his Fire Tablet, checking his non-Singapore Personal accounts, knotted fingers crossed that he didn't pass the 13.3 Billion USD mark that would entail his paying any Benjamin's to Uncle and his minions. Fade to black... the only sound, the faint, scratchy, withered croak of a satisfied dusty soul.


Oh @LamaRose I can picture this scene in my head _so_ well !!!  
VERY FUNNY !!! Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is (again) no less than *terrific* Tatiana. I’m afraid I’m running out of adjectives to praise you…


Thank you!! Very honored and humbled by such praise!! You're THE best !!! ❤️ 

Doc you're so kind that I've decided to offer you this Christmas gift... Just in case... 




​The LARGE edition! Use it wisely!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello again everyone! My other piece called _*Yolochka*_ is now out here and on SoundCloud !

As I wrote before, it is my version of the lighter Yin-Yang side of Christmas, based on my experience as a child growing up in Russia. It brings back many fond memories to me and hopefully will do the same for you! 

You can listen and read all about it here:





Yolochka - The lighter side of Christmas (official demo & new VIDEO!)


UPDATE: Now an official demo for the brand new Soundiron's Winterbells library !! :elephant: And now with a brand new YouTube video to match! Feel free to share with friends! Please let me present to you a piece very close to my Russian heart. It's my instrumental arrangement of a charming...




vi-control.net





Enjoy! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 7, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello again everyone! My other piece called _*Yolochka*_ is now out here and on SoundCloud! As I wrote before, it is my version of the lighter Yin-Yang side of Christmas, based on my experience as a child growing up in Russia. It brings back many fond memories to me and hopefully will do the same for you!


Today I reworked my *Yolochka* track, right after I finished building *my real yolochka* (picture in the thread).


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

*UPDATE: Yoohoo! It's now an official demo for the brand new **Soundiron's Winterbells library** !! *


----------



## bat (Dec 9, 2021)

Very cool, it feels like a prequel, like this piece leads us fearfully up the dark dangerous icy path to a great door to a looming leaning castle... so... what does it sound like when we open the door?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 9, 2021)

bat said:


> Very cool, it feels like a prequel, like this piece leads us fearfully up the dark dangerous icy path to a great door to a looming leaning castle...


Thank you so much @bat for listening and leaving this very descriptive comment! ❤️ Someone else also described the piece as being very cinematic. I like that! 


bat said:


> so... what does it sound like when we open the door?


Or does it even make a sound?  Sometimes an absent but expected sound is more terrifying than the loudest noise! 

All this reminds me of Berkeley's famous philosophical question:



​​Which "sounds" absurd to most but, as theoretical physicists will attest, is much deeper than it "appears" and questions the nature of reality itself.


----------



## Number Six (Dec 9, 2021)

That is amazing! I love the darkness and when the choir joins in I'm transported in Edward Scizzorhands Land. Bravo. Well done.


----------



## antret (Dec 10, 2021)

Like the good Doctor, I too am running out of words to say 'awesome' again and again. I tend to gravitate to more moody/melancholic pieces so, of course I dug it.  

I'm off to listen to the more light hearted one now.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 10, 2021)

Number Six said:


> That is amazing! I love the darkness and when the choir joins in I'm transported in Edward Scizzorhands Land. Bravo. Well done.


Thank you very much! ❤️ I must say that the Ed Scissorhands reference is not fortuitous!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 10, 2021)

antret said:


> Like the good Doctor, I too am running out of words to say 'awesome' again and again. I tend to gravitate to more moody/melancholic pieces so, of course I dug it.
> 
> I'm off to listen to the more light hearted one now.


Thank you for listening and for such kind words! Much much appreciated!! ❤️
I hope that the lighter piece will please you equally.


----------

